

Ask HN: Participating in Tech conferences in Bay Area - haidrali

Hi 
I am a developer and really want to attend tech conference in Bay Area. Is there any funded scholarships which let developers attend events.<p>If you have attend any conference like Google I&#x2F;O, Apple event do share you experience.<p>Thanks
======
omnivore
My experience is that it's a lot better to attend events in other parts of the
country where you can be a more active participant. Conferences themselves
don't come with a bounty of opportunities to the participants, especially if
you don't know anybody. So maximizing your access by participating in events
with smaller audiences where you can be an active participant will open up the
kinds of doors and would frankly be a much more useful part of time.

